# Drones



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

My son has been trained in flying the unmanned drones...he's lovin' it!! It's totally amazing what you can see over 6,000 ft away...WOW !! His MOS is combat engineer so not sure where the drones fit into that? 
God bless our troops!


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I heard they are controlling some from Ellington Field.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

tec said:


> I heard they are controlling some from Ellington Field.


 Yepper


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

He's in Colorado right now...so I found out from a friend that's a pilot that the altitude is not actually 6100 ft since he's at a higher elevaton. But, it's till interesting !! He is learning a lot about all that "stuff"


----------

